# [Courier-IMAP] NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

## Zeysh

Bonjour, voila mon problme du jour  :Smile: 

En voulant m'installer Squirrelmail comme dans la docs de Gentoo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/desktop.xml j'ai renconter un problème:

lorsque je veut me connecter en telnet sur le port 143 voila ce que le server me repond  :

```
Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to boobaa.

Escape character is '^]'.

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2003 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

* NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

1 LOGIN root

1 NO Error in IMAP command received by server.

```

Donc la je suis bloquer car je ne peut m'identifier.

fihier /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc :

```
##VERSION: $Id: authdaemonrc.in,v 1.8 2001/10/07 02:16:22 mrsam Exp $

#

# Copyright 2000-2001 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for

# distribution information.

#

# authdaemonrc created from authdaemonrc.dist by sysconftool

#

# Do not alter lines that begin with ##, they are used when upgrading

# this configuration.

#

# This file configures authdaemond, the resident authentication daemon.

#

# Comments in this file are ignored.  Although this file is intended to

# be sourced as a shell script, authdaemond parses it manually, so

# the acceptable syntax is a bit limited.  Multiline variable contents,

# with the \ continuation character, are not allowed.  Everything must

# fit on one line.  Do not use any additional whitespace for indentation,

# or anything else.

##NAME: authmodulelist:0

#

# The authentication modules that are linked into authdaemond.  The

# default list is installed.  You may selectively disable modules simply

# by removing them from the following list.  The available modules you

# can use are: authcustom authcram authuserdb authpam

#authmodulelist="authcustom authcram authuserdb authpam"

authmodulelist="authpam"

##NAME: authmodulelistorig:1

#

# This setting is used by Courier's webadmin module, and should be left

# alone

authmodulelistorig="authcustom authcram authuserdb authpam"

##NAME: daemons:0

#

# The number of daemon processes that are started.  authdaemon is typically

# installed where authentication modules are relatively expensive: such

# as authldap, or authmysql, so it's better to have a number of them running.

# PLEASE NOTE:  Some platforms may experience a problem if there's more than

# one daemon.  Specifically, SystemV derived platforms that use TLI with

# socket emulation.  I'm suspicious of TLI's ability to handle multiple

# processes accepting connections on the same filesystem domain socket.

#

# You may need to increase daemons if as your system load increases.  Symptoms

# include sporadic authentication failures.  If you start getting

# authentication failures, increase daemons.  However, the default of 5

# SHOULD be sufficient.  Bumping up daemon count is only a short-term

# solution.  The permanent solution is to add more resources: RAM, faster

# disks, faster CPUs...

daemons=5

##NAME: version:0

#

# When you have multiple versions of authdaemond.* installed, authdaemond

# just picks the first one it finds.  Set "version" to override that.

# For example:  version=authdaemond.plain

version=""

##NAME: authdaemonvar:0

#

# authdaemonvar is here, but is not used directly by authdaemond.  It's

# used by various configuration and build scripts, so don't touch it!

authdaemonvar=/var/lib/courier-imap/authdaemon

```

Donc au final lorsque je veut me loguer sur http://server/squirrelmail il me dit :

```
ERREUR:

ERREUR : Connexion interrompue par le serveur IMAP.
```

Ce qui est normal vu le probleme que j'ai en connexion IMAP dut surement a une mauvaise configuration de ma part.

Donc si vous connaisser la réponse merci d'avance  :Smile: 

@+ Bye

----------

## Zeysh

Mais qu'il est con ce Zeysh vraiment   :Twisted Evil:  il mériterais des baffes !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

bon oublier  mais je marque la réponses pour que d'autre évite de tombé dedans, bien que je pense être le seul assez stupide...

Apres le telnet ip 143 je marquais 1 Login alors qu'il faut marquer l login 

Voila ++

----------

## Wi1d

 *Quote:*   

> Mais qu'il est con ce Zeysh vraiment Twisted Evil il mériterais des baffes !!! Twisted Evil 

 

Your not the only one. I did the same. Thanks for posting.

----------

